# Different home remedy for Spider Mites,& pest



## Flyinghigh (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok I be trying to get rid of spider mites family that made there home.
Soap & water don't help much and the hot sauce remedy not Helping and decided to try some Dog Shampoo and it working so far i don't see any pest except for white fly's that i am trying to get rid of.  Yea right they will always be there Buggin me along with the Mites family..

Have anybody try this.?


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dog shampoo?

Go and get some Azamax


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL...I agree with CMD...unless you want to constantly be haveing a problem, just go get a good product, and follow the directions, and get rid of the buggers!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 26, 2010)

This is all I got to use for now..


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 26, 2010)

well then, my friend..get used to mites..

understand that these creatures are very difficult (impossible?) to eradicate (or even control) without using *several different products that are made for that specific task*..

A focused multi prong appraoch is nessesary..anything less is a waste of your time..period...

It is tough to deal with using the _right_ products...

Dog shampoo? good luck, brutha


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 26, 2010)

I will say it once again. Floramite, upside down, inside out, walls, ceiling. End all. Once in veg and flower. Both week 1.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 26, 2010)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> well then, my friend..get used to mites..
> 
> understand that these creatures are very difficult (impossible?) to eradicate (or even control) without using *several different products that are made for that specific task*..
> 
> ...




I know all about these pest and dealt with them in the past and have used chemicals but really want to stay away from that crap.! But yea know as well as I do they are a biig problem for some of us..

It is soapy water and it works for now til I get payed again to get something better in chemicals..


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I know all about these pest and dealt with them in the past and have used chemicals but really want to stay away from that crap.! But yea know as well as I do they are a biig problem for some of us..
> 
> It is soapy water and it works for now til I get payed again to get something better in chemicals..


 
If that "holds you over", then rock on...any victory in the fight against ..._them_...is a victory for us all...

you'll have to step it up later with chems but you know that...

Azamax when you're ready, and I guess dog shampoo until then

(nice thinking outside the box in any case)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres a thread I started that serveral other members mave their home remedies posted in http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38831


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 27, 2010)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Azamax when you're ready, and I guess dog shampoo until then
> 
> (nice thinking outside the box in any case)



I was looking around what my dad gave me in Chem. for tomato's and found some OLD **** that says for spiders & white fly's, but NO instruction on how to use, but it old.
Maybe I'll try a 1 teaspoon to a gal of water..


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jan 28, 2010)

so do I understand that you have two bugs??? Both the spidermite and a white fly?


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 29, 2010)

Bro, I wouldn't be putting "unknown" chemicals on stuff you're planning on smoking.  I'd stick with the Dog shampoo--I'm sure it's only pyrethrins or allethrins, both pretty safe--it has to be fairly gentle if it's for dogs.

Just watch it that you don't start peeing on fire hydrants and chasing cars.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

As for the dog shampoo i believe he is using that for the pyrethrins in the shampoo which is a form of insecticide. The bad thing about spider mites is once you have them, you may as well find a new place, new equip etc. you can try to bug bomb them, but once the mite dies it lays its eggs and the cycle continues. the only option is to try and control it, somewhat. i usually use pyrethrum tr by whitmire twice per crop just as a precautionary measure, but they also make one called attain tr which helps with the mites.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 29, 2010)

Floramite is far from and "unknown" chemical. You can view it online, you don't need a mask with it. I and many others including hardcore Avid users are still alive after smoking chron with those used in the fight. My father leases X-mas tree farms in WA. Before he leased, he ran them himself. Floramite was used in a sprayer via overhead flight. It's still used today. Idk, for a couple plants or 100, I for one from now on will not waste another second dealing with bugs. You want to resolve mites, safely and end them for good (well at least until they build a tolerance). Floramite.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 29, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> *Floramite is far from and "unknown" chemical*. You can view it online, you don't need a mask with it. I and many others including hardcore Avid users are still alive after smoking chron with those used in the fight. My father leases X-mas tree farms in WA. Before he leased, he ran them himself. Floramite was used in a sprayer via overhead flight. It's still used today. Idk, for a couple plants or 100, I for one from now on will not waste another second dealing with bugs. You want to resolve mites, safely and end them for good (well at least until they build a tolerance). Floramite.


 
No, Floramite isn't unknown, but this is, and I quote:
*I was looking around what my dad gave me in Chem. for tomato's and found some OLD **** that says for spiders & white fly's, but NO instruction on how to use, but it old.
Maybe I'll try a 1 teaspoon to a gal of water..*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 29, 2010)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> so do I understand that you have two bugs??? Both the spidermite and a white fly?



Yep I see white fly's, & see webs forming but Don't see any spider-mites on the webs, use some spray and will see if there gone.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 29, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Just watch it that you don't start peeing on fire hydrants and chasing cars.




What wrong with peeing on fire hydrants.??  
I show my Dogs how to do that the right way.!!!  I also teach them to pee on pants that smell like Pigs...:hubba:

Chasing cars, Nope,  Those tire rolls to fast to try to get to hump..:hubba:


----------



## Organiclove (Feb 1, 2010)

2 tbsp worm castings. 1 tbsp kelp meal. 1 gallon of water. foliar  spray during dark. Daily. Stop worrying about just killing the bugs, make your plant strong enough they never think to eat them. Balance the whole plant with positive microbiotics, bugs don't survive. (Or ever show up for that matter)


----------



## Metro (Feb 14, 2010)

:rofl: 





			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> If that "holds you over", then rock on...any victory in the fight against ..._them_...is a victory for us all...
> 
> Azamax when you're ready, and I guess dog shampoo until then


----------

